# Rapido 741f handbook



## Trekky (May 20, 2010)

We are now proud owners of a 2002 Rapido 741f but it did not come with the handbook. Does anyone know where we can get one from as we have tried all the obvious options without success?


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Have you tried Wokingham Motorhomes?


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the manual you are trying to get (see piccy below- it should be 'rotated' !). It has a reference UK-09-03 . Its quite detailed - probably about 30 double sided text. The ELECTRICAL section and in particular Page 12 which shows the fuse location of the CBE and SCHREIBER installations (Mines a CBE) is `extremely useful

So if you can;t get anywhere I'd be willing to scan some key pages ( never tried my scanners "Create a PDF document " option - and probably Page 12 would be a good starter - then e-mail them to you

In MHF somehere in the 'Downloadable' bit I placed last year a document covering the electrical circuit diagrams for the 741F and this has a table showing the key location for certain components (e.g fresh water dump valve)

Keep the questions coming , this forum has some quite active 741F owners

Harry


----------

